# Pigeon for adoption Philadelphia,PA



## ryou (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello, I found a baby pigeon in the city of Philadelphia on May 2009. Since then, it has been staying with me. I love the little guy but I don't want it to feel sad anymore. It lives in a cage, and seems very well behaved. I even tried to release it back to the place I originally found it...But it didn't even fly so after an hour or so we went back home together, again. I am really sad about the feeling of this beautiful bird because I know it doesn't like the cageIt spins a lot...
I just want it to be happy once and for all. If anyone lives in the Philadelphia area and is looking for a pigeon to befriend, then please help the both of us.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Too bad you have to get rid of him. I bet it would be cool to have a tame one. I can't get him, but if you are willing to ship someone on here may be happy to give him a home. Shipping is pretty easy and very worth it if you are truly interested in finding it a home. I think you underestimate how happy he is with you. If he was that unhappy he would have hauled butt when you tried to release him lol. If it were me I would build him the biggest cage I could afford and had room for and enjoy him. Good luck.


----------

